# Which Hammer drill?



## ace4548 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey guys, I have been saving for a new hammer drill. I only want to down around 2-300. My top choice so far is the Bosch Bulldog sds plus 1 1/8. Also considering Milwaukee 1 1/8 sds plus.. Any other suggestions are welcome. This is just for home and helping friends out.. I have used the Bosch many times and really like it.. Have used Mikwaukee as well, and also like it, but have heard of more problems with them.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I have several bosch rotory hammers, they have some years on them, at least 25 years and 15 years, no issues with either and they have been put through some tough work, now will new bosch tools do the same..I would hope so, but im happy with the bosch, also they have a clutch so if you get the bit stuck you dont loose an arm, I saw a guy break his wrist with an older milwaulkee rotory hammer, unknown if they have the clutches now..buy what you have used and liked..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Your every day hammer drill is the Bosch bulldog. There are some tools that a brand had figured out and the Bosch bulldog is one of them.


----------



## spamispeople (Feb 21, 2009)

Bosch rh328vc is where it's at.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

It's like the deep cut Milwaukee bandsaw with the double variable speed trigger. Nothing better period.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ace4548 said:


> Hey guys, I have been saving for a new hammer drill. I only want to down around 2-300. My top choice so far is the Bosch Bulldog sds plus 1 1/8. Also considering Milwaukee 1 1/8 sds plus.. Any other suggestions are welcome. This is just for home and helping friends out.. I have used the Bosch many times and really like it.. Have used Mikwaukee as well, and also like it, but have heard of more problems with them.


Hilti if u have the money


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a Milwaukee tool fan. The electric breaker hammer that I have is however a Bosch.


----------

